# General > General Knives & Blades >  Knife self control

## hayshaker

I get the SMKW catalog as well as bud-k and i must shamefully admit it's really hard at times
to keep the creditcard in the cage.I already hae a bunch of knives or at least it seems so to me.
i'm not a unrepentant knife wh*&e yet as some place your name here(                 ).
but when you get the new catalog well is this knife porn i wonder, right now they have the USMC
fighting knife, 69'95,USA made. then theres your beckers, bokers, esse, and so on. i aready have
two coldsteel kukris,2,BG<ultimate survival knives 2 huge schrade survival knives and then thiers
the bush knives although i still keep looking at that uber spendy swedish bushcraft knife with the blonde
wood handle 199'00 i think mabey a tad less. and I still don't have a Crash blade or randallas knife yet.
i still want that tiny neck knife too. is there any hope for someone in my condition.

----------


## madmax

There are no support groups for knifaholics...only enablers.

----------


## Fixit

You just think you have to deal with temptation . As I have a retail business I have wholesale access . So I sit looking at a 1500+ page catalog or the 300 to 400 page sale catalog each month I know temptation .

----------


## kyratshooter

The terrible thing about modern society is that they have convinced so many people that this is a problem that needs a cure!

Hayshaker you don't have anything that needs a cure.

Only men have been ingrained with the seed of guilt that says spending a small amount of money for an item they really want is an action that needs curing. 

Women do not have this problem, be it dresses, shoes, purses, jeans.....And good Lord, a special occasion will require a whole wardrobe!

But the words "You don't need that" come out of their mouths very quickly, and the seed of a need to justify spending is planted.

----------


## hayshaker

honest to goodness Fixit I guess I should'nt snivel. that's rough.
oh yeah i can almost hear it already, hi i'm hayshaker and i'm unrepentant knifeaholic.
group says' hi hayshaker,group leader says hayshaker has over 50 knives' group breaks out laughing
one member says is that even enough to join the group? tell'em come back when you have at least 200.

----------


## hayshaker

wow krat you really do exude wisdom.

----------


## hunter63

Well, 50 might be a good start?.....

----------


## Rick

This is a matter of genetics. Men are cursed with the Y chromosome, which forces them to ask the "Y" question. "Y should I buy another knife (gun, truck, car, etc). Women have two XX chromosomes. One to sign credit cards and one to sign checks. They do not have a Y chromosome so they have the full freedom to shop as they please.

----------


## hayshaker

wow that's deep mabey i'll get that USMC becker fighting knife afterall.
besides this is america it's not a question of need but want, heh heh yeah that's the ticket

----------


## hunter63

> This is a matter of genetics. Men are cursed with the Y chromosome, which forces them to ask the "Y" question. "Y should I buy another knife (gun, truck, car, etc). Women have two XX chromosomes. One to sign credit cards and one to sign checks. They do not have a Y chromosome so they have the full freedom to shop as they please.


Now THAT is profound......

----------


## fjrmurph

I think I need to use one of my many knives to cut up my credit card ! I just ordered another one .

----------


## kyratshooter

> I think I need to use one of my many knives to cut up my credit card ! I just ordered another one .


You are not paying attention to anything we say are you?

I actually had two appear in the mail today that I had forgotten I purchased, along with a bunch of sharpening gear.  SMKW order I had forgotten.

----------


## Phaedrus

> The terrible thing about modern society is that they have convinced so many people that this is a problem that needs a cure!
> 
> Hayshaker you don't have anything that needs a cure.
> 
> Only men have been ingrained with the seed of guilt that says spending a small amount of money for an item they really want is an action that needs curing.


Haha!  True, but it doesn't always wind up being a "small amount"! :Devil:   Somehow I have wound up with several hundred knives, several thousand dollars worth of flashlights, etc.  They seem to multiply in storage. :Shifty: 

You are right though.  So long as you're paying the bills and not being reckless why not treat yourself?  It's only money and you can't take it with you.

----------


## Rick

> It's only money and you can't take it with you.




Wait! What?! No one tells me anything.

----------


## Faiaoga

Knife purchases cannot really be called an addiction until a person exhibits withdrawal symptoms when a knife is not ordered for approximately 24 hours.  The true knife addict will, after about 24 hours of no new purchase, begin pacing the floor, compulsively turning pages of knife catalogs, start reading knife reviews on sites like this one, shaking violently and sweating profusely.  The person will also begin to mumble about not having a Mora with laminated blade, the latest model of Condor machete, a Bowie with a stag handle and so on.  In the throes of delirium, the person will see missing knife models crawling up the walls.  THEN a person can be called a knife addict.  Some people here have it bad........not to mention  any names.  :Helpsmilie:

----------


## Wildthang

I collect mostly Case and Buck folding knives. I love the Case Silver Script knives and have bought several of them lately. But that is about the only thing I spend money on, I don't drink, I don't chase women, well maybe around the house.......LOL
So I figure I can spend on the average $120 a month on a new knife.............By Golly!

----------


## hunter63

I like knives, but like Handi Rifles as well.......

----------


## Faiaoga

Unfortunately, the DSM V (2013) used by medical professionals to classify obsessions still does not seem to recognize compulsive knife purchase as its own category - so perhaps it is not really a disorder.  In fact, some people consider it a healthy sign.

The best I can do is note that "aichmophobia" is a fear of knives, so "aichmophilia" must be the opposite.  :Balloon:

----------


## hunter63

> ........
> The best I can do is note that "aichmophobia" is a fear of knives, so "aichmophilia" must be the opposite.


Yeah, yeah...THAT's the ticket...what he said....Not my fault.....

----------


## kyratshooter

Hey Hunter, open the door.  

Crash is here with the blades!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_7AkLW4V-o

----------


## hunter63

Aw Man does that bring back memories......But not what you might think.

Friend and I were going thru sports car Competition  Drivers School, at Blackhawk Farms South Beloit.....private race track.
This was when Cheech and Chong were just coming out with this routine. 

He and his DW, myself and my DW were sharing a motel room off the Interstate....on the top of the hill.....("hill" is important).

Few other racers had rooms as well....

Turtle Creek was flooding over ....down the hill, the Holiday Inn, next to the creek flooded out....  where most of the rest of the racers were staying.

So they were coming up the hill in the evening to get rooms out of the flood.....
Friends wife went out the door to see what was happening...in her night gown....and the door slammed shut...locking her out.

So now it was the "Knock, knock, knock......"...Who's there?'......
She says "It's Dave, man".....and we were off laughing and giggling along with a whole parking lot of displaced racers, crews, with wine and brewski's ....and a motel manager that made sandwiches, and freezer pizza's.

We had to get dressed again and partied all night as the track was flooded...so no races the next day.

Seems as the Holiday Inn had the wine celler in the basement....wine racks got flooded, soaking off the labels.....so the displaced racers showed up with all this wine, that we didn't know what it was...that was given away.....

The old "Put it in paper bag, and it will be fine" was the order of the evening......

Just played that clip....DW says...."Now what does that sound like?....Dave's not here!...Bhohahaha"....
After all these years.
Thanks for the memories.....

----------


## fjrmurph

> I think I need to use one of my many knives to cut up my credit card ! I just ordered another one .


 Then again I really should order a proper" credit card cutting knife" or two ??

----------


## Faiaoga

Is there a TSA approved credit card cutter that a person can bring when traveling? :Surrender:

----------


## Fixit

To revive this thread a little bit .Just ordered 2 Light my fire Moras , 3 Bolo Machetes 23" , 18 Latin machetes 30" and 2 War Hawks. Problem ? What problem ?

----------


## kyratshooter

Yea, I got a SMKW catalog in the mail today and I am now several dollars lighter than I was when I woke up.

----------


## hunter63

Fixit
No problem that I can see....
Now if I was Corvettes....That could be a problem

----------


## Fixit

The machetes and hawks are Cold Steels and most want stay home but I thought that was a nice haul for less than $350 shipped.

----------


## crashdive123

You'd be happier with Crashblades.  Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

> You'd be happier with Crashblades.  Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Yes, you would.

----------


## Antonyraison

hello, my name is Antony, and I too am a knife addict.

----------


## Wildthang

knives are cheaper than women and much less maintenance!

----------


## hunter63

> knives are cheaper than women and much less maintenance!


.......and they don't care if you have a bunch of other knives......

----------


## old_code

> knives are cheaper than women and much less maintenance!


My wife calls my knives my "other women". 

I don't think that she knows where they all hide out, though.

----------


## Wildthang

Women are a lot like knives! The sharp ones will cut you much deeper than the dull ones  :Smartass:

----------


## Faiaoga

> Women are a lot like knives! The sharp ones will cut you much deeper than the dull ones


Women are a lot like knives - nice to look at but they cost too much and they can hurt you :Glare:

----------


## hunter63

Note to all......Deploy your assets....Don't keep all your knives (guns, trucks, trailers, boats, back packs) in one place.
That way no one know how many you really have.,

----------


## Rick

At my age, neither do I.

----------


## kyratshooter

Neither do you what?

I am really enjoying this aging process.  I find stuff I forgot I owned all the time.  It's like Christmas year around.

----------


## hunter63

Huh?....What are we talking about?

----------


## kyratshooter

> Huh?....What are we talking about?


We are talking about getting old! Wake up and pay attention!

This is the knife section, what knife were we talking about?

OK, I scrolled back and see we were just talking about knife ownership in general, no foul, carry on!

----------


## Wildthang

Knives are like......................never mind, I forgot!

----------


## Wildthang

Knives are like women and crack! Both very addictive :Smartass:

----------


## Wildthang

Knives are like clothes, you feel naked without them :Smartass:

----------


## Phaedrus

I have lots of will power.  It's won't power that I seem to lack! :Lol:

----------


## hunter63

Leroy Jethro Gibbs.....
Rule #9....Never go anywhere with out a knife.

----------


## crashdive123

A knife?  Rule 9 should be amended to several knives.

----------


## hayshaker

a trick to not buying so many knives
answer' you make you own heh heh

----------


## pete lynch

Well, I thought I had plenty of the Mora 2000 knives but I bought another one today. Amazon has them for $21.95. Price reduced by almost  1/3.

link Mora 2000

----------


## hunter63

> Well, I thought I had plenty of the Mora 2000 knives but I bought another one today. Amazon has them for $21.95. Price reduced by almost  1/3.
> 
> link Mora 2000


Pretty good deal.....Had to order 2 (nephews)......LOL


BUT......10 Wahoo Killer Knives for $20 bucks.....

http://tactical.chkadels.com/search?...killer%20knife

----------


## kyratshooter

This weekend they were 20% off any purchase more than $30 and free shipping.

Which means you would have had to buy 16 but the price each would be $1.55.

Would have been a great buy for some scout troop.

----------


## Rick

The 2000 is a good knife but be careful how you use it. Because of the grind the edge is very sharp but easy to chip. You won't do any chopping with it. Well, not for long anyway. The Forest Camo, Desert Camo, Forest, 2000 and 2010 all have the same blade.

----------


## hunter63

Yeah...I have on already think it came for Safe Zone awhile back......use it as a deer hunting back up.
One nephew admired it while we were out hunting together.....and he has a brother...Sooooo

----------


## pete lynch

> The 2000 is a good knife but be careful how you use it. Because of the grind the edge is very sharp but easy to chip. You won't do any chopping with it. Well, not for long anyway. The Forest Camo, Desert Camo, Forest, 2000 and 2010 all have the same blade.


I got an email yesterday from Industrial Revolution introducing the Morakhiv Kansbol. Blade look familiar?

----------


## hayshaker

everyone knows but me i guess
but what the heck is a whaoo killer knife

----------


## hunter63

El-Cheapo knife that is kinda a Mora clone....for $2 bucks w/sheath.
Buy then by the dozen.....LOL

http://tactical.chkadels.com/search?...killer%20knife

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

> I got an email yesterday from Industrial Revolution introducing the Morakhiv Kansbol. Blade look familiar?


Yup....like the Mora 2000....and about the same price when the 2000 isn't on sale.

----------


## kyratshooter

> everyone knows but me i guess
> but what the heck is a whaoo killer knife


Like Hunter linked.  It is a Mora knock off for $1.99 each.  They are surprisingly tough and take a fair edge, but they are $2 knives.  

We got on these things while you were gone and everyone wound up buying a bunch and scattering them around in tackle boxes and tool kits and the garden shed.  Anywhere you might need a knife that was not a top line product for digging in the dirt, cutting bait, or replacing a lost tent stake.

----------

